# Donnington Grey Metallic



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Guys I have just taken delivery of the BMW M5 Comp LCI in Donnington Grey.
Whats the best Polish/Sealant to use on it.
Re-Load with meguiars Ultimate polish applied first comes to mind.
Anyone?.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

John get that new motor Ceramic coated if its a keeper, more to the point they would love to see your Interior

If you don't want to ceramic coat it some of these new spray coatings like gyeon can coat etc leave a nice glossy finish for a while, but every new car we get usually gets a machine polish as that will achieve about 90% of the overall finish for me.

Nothing wrong with that combo I have reload as well, tried a few and there is marginal differences to most people, the new buzz is ceramic detailer sprays or ceramic lights seems at present


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz is amazing. Idiot proof to use,just shake it up,spray into your micro fibre,spread over panel,and buff off....job done.  Incredibly hydrophobic,and great gloss. Bit pricey is the only negative,but you do get what you pay for with this product imo.


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> John get that new motor Ceramic coated if its a keeper, more to the point they would love to see your Interior
> 
> If you don't want to ceramic coat it some of these new spray coatings like gyeon can coat etc leave a nice glossy finish for a while, but every new car we get usually gets a machine polish as that will achieve about 90% of the overall finish for me.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that combo I have reload as well, tried a few and there is marginal differences to most people, the new buzz is ceramic detailer sprays or ceramic lights seems at present


Hi Derek, not keen on Ceramic coatings TBH.
The new car is paint perfect although a bit dirty after the drive home, they presented it very well.


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

McGrath 5 said:


> Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz is amazing. Idiot proof to use,just shake it up,spray into your micro fibre,spread over panel,and buff off....job done.  Incredibly hydrophobic,and great gloss. Bit pricey is the only negative,but you do get what you pay for with this product imo.


Thanks I will give this a go.


----------



## HSimon (Jan 19, 2008)

First off John, sponge down with fairy liquid, before attacking it with some coloured T Cut on a stiff brush. Then slap some custard on, and wipe it down with an old sack, should come up lovely. Dont forget the goddamn photos for your pals on the other site :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HSimon said:


> First off John, sponge down with fairy liquid, before attacking it with some coloured T Cut on a stiff brush. Then slap some custard on, and wipe it down with an old sack, should come up lovely. Dont forget the goddamn photos for your pals on the other site :lol: :thumb:


Interesting what brand of Custard do you think would work with DG? Are you thinking Ambrosia or Birds, to achieve a great base layer for Dream Topping as last stage?


----------



## HSimon (Jan 19, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Interesting what brand of Custard do you think would work with DG? Are you thinking Ambrosia or Birds, to achieve a great base layer for Dream Topping as last stage?


Well Derek, i say custard, but i do find the Co ops own chocolate trifle is a cracking base layer, that most sealants will adhere to, and if they dont, i do enjoy licking the excess cream off the vehicle :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HSimon said:


> Well Derek, i say custard, but i do find the Co ops own chocolate trifle is a cracking base layer, that most sealants will adhere to, and if they dont, i do enjoy licking the excess cream off the vehicle :lol:


Interesting, and I say what you get up to in your own man cave is fine:lol:
Please don't share any pictures of this stages on DW I'm not sure how they would be received :lol 
I would just be happy if John posted some pics on the dark side likewise


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

Going to go with "birds eye" this morning, they say it's the best. Applied with a Yard Broom.
Pictures later, results should ...........be...........different.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi John, 
I don’t like the taste of bird’s lol but I do like the sound of wowo’s crystal sealant if your not using a ceramic.
Top car choice pal....a friend has one and he loves it after many different performance cars. 
Hope it goes well.
Paul


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

rs4john said:


> Going to go with "birds eye" this morning, they say it's the best. Applied with a Yard Broom.
> Pictures later, results should ...........be...........different.


dont forget the sprinkles


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’ve just put Vonnix Blend over some SRP on a Donnington Grey X3M Competition that I took delivery of 3 weeks ago. It’s pretty nice on the grey but it looks better on my blue Classic Mini. I’m going down the ceramic coating route next, having CARPRO Professional applied in January.


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

pina07 said:


> Hi John,
> I don't like the taste of bird's lol but I do like the sound of wowo's crystal sealant if your not using a ceramic.
> Top car choice pal....a friend has one and he loves it after many different performance cars.
> Hope it goes well.
> Paul


 Here she is.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

God that's beautiful.

Second the Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz recommendation, expensive but a little goes a long way and it is a joy to use. Won't last as long as Cancoat (epic product) but honestly if you're not to worried about applying it every other month it's as good as any protection product can make your paint look. Beading is insane, everything about it becomes crazily addictive.

If you fancied a slightly cheaper option Polish Angel also make colour charged spray waxes and a product called RapidWaxx which are considerably cheaper and last about as long with equally good beading.

Like many products, Polish Angel products don't like TFRs or alkaline snow foams. If you use them it's just too expensive and a waste to apply every third wash, so you'd want something more chemical resistant. It and the price are the only reasons why I wouldn't recommend it to everyone - for some it's just not worth it, for a car like that I'd suggest it is... PA make some of the finest products on the planet.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

FWIW I've just ordered some mitchell and king bavaria twins and its going over pure. Seen and heard good things about this


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

That is a fantastic colour. Great looking car, enjoy it. :thumb:


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> God that's beautiful.
> 
> Second the Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz recommendation, expensive but a little goes a long way and it is a joy to use. Won't last as long as Cancoat (epic product) but honestly if you're not to worried about applying it every other month it's as good as any protection product can make your paint look. Beading is insane, everything about it becomes crazily addictive.
> 
> ...


Many thanks will give it a go.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

rs4john said:


> Here she is.


That's a beast of a car John.....great choice :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What an absolutely gorgeous car. 

Health to enjoy!!

I was going to recommend Nasiol ZR53 as a ceramic you can very easily apply yourself, but noticed that you arent keen on heading down the ceramic route. 

I haven't used Cosmic Spritz, so must have a look as it certainly sounds interesting. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

What a lovely car. 

I love it when Cookies says 'health to enjoy'. I always think awww


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> What a lovely car.
> 
> I love it when Cookies says 'health to enjoy'. I always think awww


Aw thanks 

It's one my Dad used to say all the time, and I've kind of carried on the tradition.

Happy new year btw.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Experiment with different products, there really is no "best" of anything..


----------

